# what strain is this?



## Izual (Mar 2, 2008)

a buddy of mine just handed me an eighth of this stuff. Was wondering if anyone knew what kind of strain it was.


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2008)

i doubt anyone can tell you what strain that is by looking


----------



## Izual (Mar 2, 2008)

or at least possibly some ideas?


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

well its got purple in it. but not a lot of purple. stuff looks good man.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 2, 2008)

WoW,
  That does look pretty to my eyes. Great color, good looking triches. I'm betting that it is some great smoke too, almost a shame to smoke it all up, but yeah I will gladly test it for ya, and will submit a full report.
  I would have loved to see the whole plant.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Syke (Mar 3, 2008)

looks like grand daddy purple
=]


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 3, 2008)

looks like grandaddy rip or grape ape how does it smell


----------



## Izual (Mar 4, 2008)

dankbud420 said:
			
		

> looks like grandaddy rip or grape ape how does it smell


i dont quite remember, but i'm grabing a half of it later this week.


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 9, 2008)

My vote would be for Purple Power.


----------

